# Does your V have a personality?



## SaltwaterSoulsDaughter (Oct 15, 2013)

When ours went to obedience training the trainer told us that she was sad the whole first week she was there.It's really funny because whenever we tell her "no" or scold her she will just give us the "puppy look".Lots of different emotions, we almost think she is a human>


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I can feel the indignant prickling of the forum at the very suggestion that any vizsla might NOT have a personality 

It does amaze me every day though that you can tell by their eyes alone whether they're happy, sad, bored, or about to start tearing things up!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

depending on what hes been told off about, he has a different reply. he also has that look as if to say "Yeah right, no chance" usually when i want him off the couch. ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Endless emotions and expressions!

My personal favourite is 'embarrassed'


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby doesn' have a personality ,,,,,,, she has several of them !


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

My favorite is when we stop Odie from crazily trying to attack the mailman thru the window. We tell him to lay down and stay and he "grumbles and talks back" while he's doing it! It's the only time he makes noises at us like that!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma generally grumbles or barks. Most of the time she is a wild child and very happy. She is feisty and likes to challenge me a lot. She is very smart but gets stressed out when in her crate or is aggravating the cats or them her. She is just in general a wonderful puppy.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We call H the 'indignant one' as he is so moody!!

Had to get him out of bed early today to drop him at dog day care before work. He squeaked at me when I put the light on. Then refused to get out of his bed. 

When he doesn't want to do something, he will 'reverse' (walk backwards round the house with tail between legs. He spent most of the morning reversing round the house looking cross then when the time came to take him outside he saw it was raining, planted his bum on the floor and squeaked indignantly when I pushed/threw him out the house.

When he got to day care he was fine!!

I am sure mothers of teenagers have the same problems....


----------



## Red Cooper (Oct 7, 2013)

The latest cute thing our 4 month old pup does, is when I getting ready for work in the morning he will take off with my socks as im trying to put them on. Then after Im dressed he burries his head under my arm and seems to give me a hug to say bye.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday I put Laika's leash & collar on; she sat down beside me while I put my shoes on. I stood up, but instead of heading for the door I picked up my phone & started reading the forum  ... she was patient for about 40secs, then I felt a paw on my thigh-- she put her paw there & was looking up at me with an expression that said, " Excuse me, I think you forgot something. This leash & collar are more than a fashion accessory, let's move!"

Just had to smile & give her some love!


----------



## SaltwaterSoulsDaughter (Oct 15, 2013)

Maddie's favorite expression is to act completely innocent after she's been bad. Your's looks so embarrassed.


----------



## SaltwaterSoulsDaughter (Oct 15, 2013)

Maddie gives me a peck on the cheek when I come home! :-*


----------



## LOM (Aug 21, 2013)

We've experienced a lot of similar scenarios with Atlas. Most recently I asked him to get in his kennel for bed time. He was already relaxed on his bed and didn't want to move to the kennel so just stared at me and put his head back down and put his paws over his eyes. A few lazy growls and a stare down later and I had to fold him up in his bed, place him in his crate and pull the bed out from under him. He went right to sleep. He just likes to play stubborn and do what he wants. He slept all night and was bright eyed and wagging his tail in the morning.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

This morning, Mom caught me snatching the pumpkin muffin off my big brother's breakfast plate. :-[


----------



## Bruno13 (May 11, 2013)

As soon as my husband walks through the door Bruno starts to jump and run in and out in excitement, that means its pool time! Cant get enough of the pool, and now he as learnt to jump in, no more walking in ;D.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have just had our second Training session with Mr. Ferguson. he loves his trainer, and seems to love working like a bird dog!
So, with that said... The trainer has us use a chain collar to snap home the command once it is given ... I call it the magic collar. When Fergy is wearing his magic collar... He is the pro dog, perfect in all manners, action, and I don't even have to snap him, he just does what he is told, directed, whistled, perfect... soooo.... take off the magic collar.... and all training goes RIGHT out the window...
WHAT the HECK is with ThaT??? 
We have defiantly found at least 2 personalities... collar on... collar off... just wait till I introduce the e-collar 8)
It might be Frankinstein Ferguson 
He is only 4 mo. and he minds really well, and I really can't complain at all! (just to set the record straight.)


----------

